# ¿Como funciona un Cilindro Magnetico?



## luzy (Sep 12, 2010)

¡¡HOLA!!



no tengo idea de si este tema se encuentra bien ubicado, ya que es la primera vez que abro uno 


estoy buscando info. sobre el cilindro magnetico, lo he buscado en internet pero la info. que se maneja ahi es muy escasa y solo sobre algunos modelos en especifico, tambien lo he intentado en bibliotecas sin exito alguno

basicamente necesito saber que son, como funcionan y en donde se aplican 

ojala que me puedan ayudar...

De antemano gracias y se cuidan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

No se entiende que es un cilindro magnético 

¿Un Imán?

¿Un Electroimán?

¿Un cabezal rotativo de una grabadora VHS?

Se más explícito o poné una foto !

Saludos !


----------



## luzy (Sep 24, 2010)

esa es la imagen que consegui espero sirva para que sepas de que estoy hablando 


te cuidas!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2010)

Eso es un rodillo para impresión y/o troquelado.

La información que me brindás me sigue siemdo insuficiente.

Aunque sea sobre *algún modelo específico* pone el link .

Saludos !


----------

